# suppression message compte IMAP Gmail avec Mail



## .Avalon (30 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, après de nombreuses recherche et de plusieurs essais. Je n'arrive pas à supprimer les messages qui se trouve sur le serveur Gmail par l'intermédiaire de Mail.

J'ai bien compris::rateau:

-que l'IMAP garde les emails sur le serveur ce qui permet de les visualiser depuis plusieurs appareil (iphone,imac...) et qu'il les synchroniser (marque comme lu..). 

-dans Mail la partie haut dans la colonne représente la boite du Mac. 
et la parti basse représente le serveur. 


Alors pour supprimer, comment doit on configurer Mail ou dois je changer de protocole?   Merci


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Octobre 2009)

dans les preferences de ton compte gmail sur mail tu vas sur comportement des boites et pour la poubelle tu décoches les cases


----------



## .Avalon (30 Octobre 2009)

çà à l'aire de fonctionner , je te remercie


----------



## lepetitpiero (30 Octobre 2009)

Mais de rien


----------



## pascalformac (30 Octobre 2009)

et t'as recherche ne t'a pas donné l'immense sujet central 100% dédié imap gmail dans Mail
( où tu aurais du poster si la réponse n'y est pas , et elle y est très probablement)

derniere des douze pages
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/imap-pour-gmail-191038-12.html


----------

